# SQL Tabelle - Spaltennamen auslesen



## Loveboat (22. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

brauche mal nen kleinen Tip.

Ich habe eine dynamische Tabelle, derren Spalten dynamisch erweitert wird.

Wie kann ich jetzt die Spaltennamen, am besten in ein Array, auslesen****

Ich weiß dass man Daten aus der Tabellenstruktur auslesen kann (hatte das schon mal mit dem nächsten Index gemacht), aber wie ich die vorhanden Spalten auslesen kann ist mir gerade nicht läufig. 

Hoffe mir kann hier jemand einen Tip geben.

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Loveboat (22. August 2010)

ok, hab es gefunden:

SHOW COLUMNS FROM table


----------

